# Water Rights to Sell or Lease



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So my parents have a few water rights that they purchased a while ago in Cottonwood Heights. They will be looking to sell their house in the near future. Does anyone on here know about how to sell the water rights? Or is it even a good idea? Would they be better off to keep them and lease them to someone else? Just looking for some info on it is all. Thanks.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't know about that area, but in general terms certain water rights are hard to come by and they can vary depending on the area from a few hundred dollars to a few thousand dollars.

They do need to be put to use every 5 years or the State can reclaim them.

So if you are going to keep them and not use them then by all means lease them for temporary use, at least once every 5 years.

Our well motor went out and the bowls went bad so I am leasing some of our water to keep it in good use and building money to replace the well pump and motor.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Keep them. Lease them out, you should not have any trouble there. You might be amazed at how much you can get for them and how fast they will lease out.


----------

